# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Mehmet Öz'ün Afrika Mangosu zayıflatır mı? Yoksa buda acı biber, a

## anau

*Dr. Mehmet üz'ün Afrika Mangosu zayıflatır mı? Yoksa buda acı biber, altın çilek gibi*





> Afrika Mangosu zayıflatırmı? Yoksa buda acı biber, altın çilek gibi uyduruk bir ürün mü?Hocam bizi bu konuda aydınlatırmısınız.


Dr. Mehmet üz tarafından üretilen Afrika Mangosu yüksek oranda şeker içerir ve asla zayıflatıcı özeliği yoktur, aksine mangoyu aşırı tüketenlerde kilo alma problemi çıkar, fakat asla zayıflatıcı değildir.Daha önce nasıl ki Altın çilek ile birçok firma köşeyi döndü ise bu da bir köşe dönme operasyonudur, başka birşey değil.Bu Altın çilekten öncede beşibir yerde zayıflama çayı dediler insanlar aylarca biberiye, funda, mate, kekik ve yeşil çay karışımı zayıflatıcı olduğu iddea edilen çaylar satıldı.Benden bu beşibir yerde denilen çayı istediklerin de bu bitki karışımı zayıflatmaz.Sonra pişman olursunuz dedim ve insanalr 3-4 ay bu çay karışımı kullandıktan sonra zayıflamayınca bana siz haklıymışsınız dediler.Fakat bazıları köşeyi döndü yani zengin oldular.şimdi sırada Afrika Mangosu var ve bazıları yine haksız kazanç elde edecek.Bizim millet bunu hak ediyor mu diyeceksiniz, valla herhalde hak ediyoruz.Maydanoz, Limon ve Lahananın zayıflattığı kilinik araştımalarla belgelenmiş.Bende Maydanozlu limon suyu üretim, faakt bizim ürünümüz tutulmadı?Etkili olduğu halde neden tuutlmadı, çünkü reklam yapacak bütçemiz yok.Türk Milleti televizyon için günde 8 saat zaman ayırırken kitap okumak için 4 saniye zaman ayırmaktadır.Bu nedenle de kandırlmayı hakediyoruz.

Ben Altın üilek hakkındada uyarıda bulunmuştum metin aşağıda 

Altın üilek veya Güvefenerinin asla zayıflatıcı bir özeliği yoktur, neden ve kim bu iddayı ortaya attı anlamış değilim.Ben yıllar önce bitki hakkında birşeyler yazayım dedim fakat bitki hakkında klinik araştırma yok, komisyon e tarafında bitki hakkında monografi yayınlanmamış, homoepatide ve aromaterapide kullanılmamış.Gerekli görmediğim için bilgi vermedim, fakat aylardı bu bitkilerden bahsedilmektedir, bunu da anlamış değilim.Bazı dostların şu Altın üilek furyasında bizde nasiplenelim, hammaddesi beli hemen bizde kaspsülünü üretelim dediler.Bende bana bu işin sonunda küfedecekse kullananlar ben bu işe girmem dedim.Günümüzde bir çok ülkede Güvefeneri meyve olarak tüketiliyor, zayıflatıcı bir özeliği yok.Kim neden bunu iddea ediyor. Ben bir firma ile Mart 2010 da bayilik sözleşmesi yapmıştım tam 3.000 000 USD lık,Ben onlara ürün yetiştiremeyince bizim kolilerle başka ürünler gönderdiler hastalara.Hastalar sizin gönderdiğiniz hap, damala, draje ve kapsüllerin yantesininden daha kötü olduk diyince şaşırdım ve biz hap, damala, draje üretmiyoruz dedim.Onlarda sizin kolilerle geliyor ürünler diyince bu sahtekarlığı yapan firma ile ilişkimi bitirdim ve bayilik anlaşmasını çöpe attım.Bir insanın sağlı benim için 3. 000. 000 usd den daha önemlidir.şimdi Altın üilekten kim zayıflamış çok merak ediyorum bundan tam bir yıl önce de beşi bir yerde diyerek insanları dolandırdılar o günlerde ben gerekli uyarıyı yaptım, sonra kullananlar pişman oldu.Bu beşibir yerde mucizesinden bahseden şarlatan prof. sanki formülü kendi söylememiş gibi halla utanmadan çok trajlı gazete ve çok retingli tv lerde dolaşıyor.Ne yapalım burası Türkiye





*100 Gr. Mangonun Besin Değerleri*

Analizler
100 gr. Mango

Su (g)
81,71

Enerji (kcal)
65

Enerji (kj)
272

Protein (g)
0,51

Yağ (g)
0,27

Karbonhidrat (g)
17,00

Lif (g)
1,8

*MİNERALLER*

Kalsiyum (mg)
10

Demir (mg)
0,13

Magnezyum (mg)
9

Fosfor (mg)
11

Potasyum (mg)
156

Sodyum (mg)
2

üinko (mg)
0,04

Bakır (mg)
0,110

Manganez (mg)
0,027

Selenyum (mcg)
0,6

*VİTAMİN*

Vitamin C (mg)
27,7

Tiamin (mg)
0,058

Riboflavin (mg)
0,057

Niasin (mg)
0,584

Pantoteknik asit (mg)
0,160

Vitamin B-6 (mg)
0,134

Toplam folik asit (mcg)
14

Vitamin B-12 (mcg)
0,00

Vitamin A, IU (IU)
3894

Vitamin A, RE (mcg_RE)
389

Vitamin E (mg_ATE)
1,120


Mangonun birleşimi % 81,71 su ve % 17 karbonhidrat yani şeker içerir, şekerli bir meyve asla zayıflatmaz.


*Maydanoz, Petesilie, Petroselinum crispum*





​




*

MAYDANOZ*


 

*İki Yıllık | 0,3-1m | 6-7 Aylar | üa,Ho,Na | Otu, Tohumu, Kökü*

Maydanoz, Petesilie, Petroselinum crispum (Mill) NYMAN 

*Familyası:* Maydanozgillerden, Doldengewachse, Apiaceae (Umbelliferae)

*Drugları:* Maydanoz tohumu: Petroselini fructus
Maydanoz kökü: Petroselini radix
Maydanoz otu: Petroselini herba
Maydanoz otu (Yaprakları, Sürgünleri ve üiçekleri) Yemek salata, ba-harat, çay ve natürel ilaç yapında kullanılır. Köklerinden çay ve natürel ilaç ve de tohumlarından çay ve eter yağı elde edilir. Tohumları ve eter yağı hafif zehirlidir bu nedenle dikkatle kullanılmalıdır.

*Giriş:* Asıl vatanı doğu Akdeniz ülkeleri, hatta Türkiye olduğu yolunda bir-çok batılı ilim adamı eserlerinde bu konuyu iddia etmektedirler. Gü-nümüzde Petroselinum crispum ve Petroselinum segetum diye anılan iki türü mevcuttur, fakat hemen hemen sadece Petruslinum crispumğun alt türleri kullanılmaktadır. Maydanoz önce kıvırcık maydanoz: P.c ssp. Cris-pum ve Yumru maydanoz: P.c ssp. Tuberosum türleri olmak üzere ikiye ayrılır. Kıvırcık maydanoz tekrar kıvırcık maydanoz (İtalya maydanozu), düz yapraklı maydanoz (Türk maydanozu) ve yosun maydanozu diye üçe ayrılır. Bunlardan kıvırcık maydanoz ve Türk maydanozu ayrıca içerdikleri maddeler nedeni ile üç ırka ayrılır ve Apsol ırkı, Myristicin ırkı ve Allylterfamothoxybenzol ırkı olmak üzere maydanoz M.D: kültür bitkisi olarak yetiştirilmeye ve tıbbi maksat kullanılmaya başlanmıştır.

*Botanik:* Kıvırcık maydanoz ile Türk maydanozu sadece yaprak şekilleri ile farklıdır. Kıvırcık maydanozun yaprakları kıvrım kıvrım iken Türk maydanozu üç parçalı ve her parça ayrıca üç loplu olup kenarları dişlidir. Maydanoz iki yıllık bir bitki olup, birinci yıl sadece yaprakları ile kendini gösterir ve ikinci yıl çiçek açar. Gövde dikey yükselir ve oldukça sık çatallaşır ve dalların uç kısmında çiçek demetleri bulunur. Takriben 10-20 adet bir şemsiyeciği, 10-20 şemsiyecikse bir şemsiye meydana geÂ¬tirir. üiçekleri oldukça taç yaprakları küre kalp veya oval şekilde beyaz renkli göbekte sarı döllenme tozlukları bulunur. Tohumları genellikle iki parçadan meydana gelir ve yumurta veya kalp şeklinde 2,5-3 mm uzunÂ¬luğunda 2mm eninde grimsi esmer renkte ve üzerinde beyaz çizgiler bulunur.

*Yetiştirilmesi:* Evde veya balkonda, saksıda, bahçe veya tarlada MartÂ¬tan Hazirana kadar ekmek mümkündür. Mart ve Nisanda saksılara veya seralara ekilen tohumlar nisanda veya mayısta bahçe ve tarlalara ekilir.

*Hasat zamanı:* Maydanoz yaprakları mayıstan ekime kadar toplanarak istifade edilir veya kurutularak kaldırılır. Tohumları Ağustos ve eylül aylarında toplanarak kaldırılır. Kökleri ekim ve kasım aylarında sökülür, yıka-nır ve kurutulur.

*Birleşimi:* Maydanoz otu, tohumu ve köklerinin birleşimindeki maddeleri ayrı ayrı ele alcağız.
*1)* Maydanoz tohumunun birleşimindeki maddeleri şöyle sıralayabiliriz. 
*a)* Eter yağ türevleri: % 2,3-5,8 arasında olup ırkına göre (Fenilpropan türleri) farklı maddeler içerir. Kök (Yumru) maydanozların tohumlarında %1-3,6 oranında eter yağı bulunur. Apiol- ırkı; %60-80 oranında Apiol, Myristicin-ırkı; %55-75 oranında Myristicin, Allyltetrametoxybenzol-ırkı; %50-60 oranında Allyltetrametoxybenzol içerirler. Bunların haricinde bu üç ırkta; α-ve β- pinen limonen, α- ve β- Phlellandren ve myrcen içerir. Kıvırcık maydanozu genellikle myristicin ırkı hakimdir.
*b)* Flovonitler %0,6-1,9 oranında olup en önemlileri Apiin ve Luteolin-7-apiosylglikosit, izorhamnetin-3,7-diglikozit, apigenin-7-glikozit, ve chrysoeriol-7-apiosylglikozit
*c)* Kumarinler; Oxypeucedanin, bergapten, Psoralen, Izopimpinellin, Xanthotoxin ve Imperatorinden oluşur.
*d)* Sabit yağlar; %20 civarında olup bunu %60-80 ini Petroselin asit, %5-30 oleik asit, %2-15 Linol asit ve %5 Palmilinasitten oluşur.
*2)* Maydanoz otunun birleşimindeki maddeler;
*a)* Eter yağ türevleri %0,015-0,3 arasında olup ırkına (Feniltropan türleri) göre Apiol, Myristicin ve Elemicin %80-90 oranında bulunur ve ayrıca α- ve β- pinien α- ve β- phellandren ve myrcen içerir. Kıvırcık maydanozlarda genellikle myristicin ırkı hakimdir.
*b)* Flavonitler %2-7 arasında olup en önemlileri; Apiin (Apigenin-7-apiosylglikozit ve Chrysperiol-7- apiosylglikozit.
*c)* Kumarinler; Oxypeucedanin, Bergapten (=5- Methoxypsoralen) Pserolen, Imperatorin ve Izopimpinellin
*d)* Ayrıca vitaminler; C-Vitamini ve B3- vitamini (Nikotinamid) Potasyum minareli ve Korotinoitler içerir.
*3)* Maydanoz kökündeki maddeler şöyledir:
*a)* Uçucu yağ türevleri; %0,45-0,75 arasıda olup Kıvırcık maydanoz köklerinde Apiol %20-60, β-pinen %5-30 ve Terpinolen %5-40 ve Myristisin %5-20 iken kök maydanoz kökünde; β- pinen %20-40, β- Phellandren %5-15 ve Myristicin %5-15 oranındadır.
*b)* Flavonitler % 0,2-1,5 arasında olup Apiin ve Apigenin glikozit içerir.
*c)* Kumarinlerden; Oxypeucedanin, Bergapten, Imperatorin ve Izopimpinellin içerir.

*Tesir şekli:* İdrar artıcı, adet söktürücü, düzensin adeti düzenleyici, kramp çözücü, balgam söktürücü, iştah verici, hazmettirici ve cinsel arzuyu artırıcı özelliktedir.

*Araştırmalar:* Maydanoz ot tozu ve kuş konmaz ot tozundan elde edilen haplarla 120 hasta üzerinde 8 hafta süreyle tedavi denemesi yapılmıştır. Bu tedavi denemesi sonucunda şişmanlığı önleyici, hafif kalp zafiyetini önleyici, yüksek tansiyona karşı ve vücudun su toplamasına karşı kullanılmış ve etkili olmuştur. (Nhp.2.96.247)

*Kullanılması:* 
*a)* Araştırmalara göre Maydanoz ve Kuşkonmaz kök tozunda elde edilen hap şişmanlık, ödem, hafif kalp rahatsızlığı ve yüksek tansiyona karşı kullanılır.
*b)* Komisyon Eğnin 02.03.1989 tarih ve 43 Nolu Monografi bildirisine göre maydanoz kökü idrar yoları hastalıklarını yıkamak ve böbrek kumlarına karşı yıkamak ve önlemek için kullanılır.
*c)* Halk arasında; Maydanozun ot, meyve (Tohum) ve kökleri ayrı ayrı kullanılır.

*Açıklama:* 
*a)* Tohumları ve tohumlarından elde edilen Eter yağı (Apiol) çok sert olması nedeni ile dikkatli kullanılması gerekir. Yarım kahve kaşığı Maydanoz tohumu sabah, öğle ve akşam birer çay bardağı içilir. Eter yağı ise genellikle haricen kullanılır. Maydanoz tohumu ve eter yağı hamile kadınlar için mahzurludur, çünkü rahmi harekete geçirerek çocuğun düşmesine neden olur. Maydanoz tohumlarından elde edilen eter yağı (Apiol) başta bit olursa bit olan yere eter yağı sürüldüğünde biti öldürür.
*b)* Maydanoz otu ve kökü başta idrar yolları yırtılması, böbrek ve mesa-ne taşları, idrar tutamama, adet söktürme, hazımsızlık ve cinsel ar-zuyu artırmak için kullanılır. Maydanoz otu ayrıca havale değişimine (Tren, vapur veya araba tutması gibi) karşı kullanılır.

*üay:* İki kahve kaşığı ince kıyılmış, kurutulmuş maydanoz otu veya kö-künden demliğe konur ve üzerine 300-500 ml kaynar su ilave edilerek, 5,10 dakika demlemeye bırakıldıktan sonra süzülerek içilir.

*üay harmanları:* 

*Gökçek böbrek iltihaplanması çayı:*
>20g Altın başak otu
>20g Kasık otu
>20g Ardıç kozalağı
>20g Huş yaprağı
>10g Maydanoz tohumu
>10g Atkuyruğu otu

*Gökçek idrar yollarını yıkayıcı çay:*
>20g Ardıç kozalağı
>20g Atkuyruğu otu
>20g Huş yaprağı
>20g Altın başak otu
>10g Isırgan kökü
>10g Maydanoz tohumu

*Gökçek böbrek ve mesane taşları çayı:* 
>20g Altın başak otu
>20g Hindiba otu ve kökü
>20g Kasık otu
>20g Kaz otu
>10g Maydanoz tohumu
>10g Isırgan kökü

*Gökçek ödem çayı:*
>20g Maydanoz otu
>20g Kuşkonmaz kökü
>20g Altın başak otu
>20g Atkuyruğu otu
>20g Isırgan otu ve kökü

*Gökçek İdraryolları çayı:*
>20g Maydanoz kökü
>20g Ardıç kozalağı
>20g Kayışkıran kökü
>20g Ak huş yaprağı
>10g Meyan kökü
>10g Civanperçemi otu

*Gökçek mesane ve böbrek çayı;*
>20 gr Akhuş yaprağı
>20 gr Ayrık kökü
>20 gr Altın başak otu
>20 gr Kayışkıran kökü
>20 gr Maydanoz kökü

*Homeopatide:* Maydanoz ot ve kökü bitki çiçek açmaya başladığı an toplanır ve kökleri yıkandıktan sonra ince ince kıyılarak toplam 100g bir şişeye konur ve üzerine %70ğlik Alkol ilave edilir. şişe güneş ışınlarında uzakta 4-6 hafta muhafaza edildikten sonra süzülerek homeopatide <<Petroselinum>> ismi ile anılan tentür elde edilir. Bu tentürden günde 3-4 defa 10-15 damla alınır. Yukarıdaki çay harmanlarıyla da aynı şekilde tentürler hazırlanabilir.

*Hastalığın belitisi (Sendrom):* 
*1)* Aniden ortaya çıkan kuvvetli ve çok idrar yapma zorunluluğu
*2)* İdrar yollarının ucunda kaşınma, yanma ve batma gibi hallerde
*3)* İdrar yaptıktan sonra bıçakla kesermiş gibi ağrı
*4)* Cinsel organların veya idrar yollarının su toplayarak şişmesi gibi hallerde maydanoz tentürü gerekir.

*Yan tesirleri:* Maydanoz ot kökünün bilinen bir yan tesiri yoktur, fakat maydanoz tohumu tarife uygun kullanılmalıdır. Fazla dozda maydanoz tohumu veya maydanoz tohum yağı (Apiol) zehirlenmelere neden olabilir. Apiol genellikle haricen kullanılır.
ibrahim Gökçek


*Maydanoz hem zayıflatıyor, hem de korku ve endişeyi yok ediyor...*

İyilerin -kötülere, doğruların -yalanlara, mazlumların -zalimlere, doğal ürünlerin -yapay ürünlere, tıbbi bitkilerin -sentetik ilaçlara, tabiatın -teknolojiye karşı savaşında, sonunda doğruların, yani tabii olanların kazanacağına kalpten inanıyoruzğ 
Ve içimizdeki umut, yüreğimizdeki inançla sağlık, sıhhat, afiyet dolu bir yaşam için elimizin altındaki şifa kaynaklarını araştırıp sizlere sunmaya devam ediyoruzğ 
Hemen her yemeği, salatayı, çorbayı süsleyen, pazar alışverişlerimizin baş tacı, hem ucuz hem güzel kokulu maydanoz içindeki etken maddeleri ile bilim adamlarını şaşkına çeviriyor! 
Korku, anksiyete ve depresyonu tedavide doğal ilaç, şişmanlıktan koruyan ve kurtaran, kanı temizleyip gençleştirip, güzelleştiren günlük ihtiyaç, erkeklere afrodizyak, bayanlara adet düzenleyici, çocukların bağışıklık sistemini güçlendirici, antiseptik özelliği ile vücuttan mikropları temizleyici, yara iyileştirici ve en önemlisi kanser önleyici! 
Evet, maydanoz hemen her rahatsızlığa maydanoz oluyor ama bu mecazi anlamda değil, gerçekten şifa anlamındağ Maydanozun kıymeti, şifalı etkileri anlaşıldıkça, hastalıklar insanlardan kaçıyorğ 
İşte kökü, sapı, yaprağı, tohumu ile maydanoz mucizesiğ 
*Maydanoz (petroselinum sativum)* 
Maydanozgiller familyasında kazık köklü, ufak ufak parçalı yapraklı bir bitkidir. Hoş kokuludur. İki yıl yaşar, ikinci yılı tohum zamanıdır. Tohum verdikten sonra kurur. 
Maydanozğun kökeni Avrupağdır. Dünyada ve yurdumuzda yetiştirilmekte olan önemli bir kültür bitkisidir. Yalnız yaprağı değil, kökü, sapı ve tohumu da tedavi edici özelliğe sahiptir. Tohumunda bulunan ğapiolğ adındaki uçucu yağ tıpta kullanılmaktadır. 
*Tohumu nasıl olur?* 
2,5-3 cm. uzunlukta, armut biçiminde, esmer renkli ve özel kokulu tanelerdir. Bileşiminde; Yüzde 1-6 uçucu yağ taşımaktadır. 
*Maydanozda hangi etken maddeler var?* 
Bayanların adet kanamalarını düzenleyen apiol maddesi ile halk ilacı olarak bilimsel araştırmalarda da kendini kanıtlayan maydanoz, ayrıca vitamin ve mineral deposudur. A, B1, B3, C, E vitaminleri ile demir, kalsiyum, magnezyum, potasyum, fosfor, manganez, sodyum, bakır, kükürt, klorofil ve yağ bulunur. 
Uçucu yağ içinde; fenil propan türevi p-apiol, miristisin ve 1-alil 2,3,4,5-tetrametoksibenzol, ayrıca α ve β-pinen, limonen, β-fellandren etken maddeleri bulunur. 
Yüzde 25 sabit yağ içerir. Sabit yağında falavonlar (apiin ve benzeri) ve bazı furanokumarinler de bulunmaktadır. 
*Vücuda faydaları nelerdir?* 
Tohumlarının; idrar ve safra söktürücü, bayanlarda adet kanamalarını kolaylaştırıcı nitelikleri vardır. Maydanoz tohumu, aybaşı sancılarını keser, adetleri düzenler, ağrıları giderir, akıntıları keser. Vücuda güç verir. Barsak solucanlarının düşürülmesine yardım eder. Gazın dışarı atılmasını sağlar. 
Dr. Schneiderğe göre, her gün yenen 7gr. maydanoz insanın C vitamini gereksinimini karşılar. 
Grip ve nezleyi geçirir, balgam söktürür, terletir, ateş düşürür. Kan şekerini normal seviyede tutar, kansere karşı koruyucudur, vücuttaki zehirli maddeleri dışarı atar, romatizma hastalığına ve sarılığa iyi gelir. 
Kanı temizler, sinir sistemini, rahim ve barsak kaslarını uyarır. Kansızlığa, mesane iltihaplanmasına, kum, böbrek taşı ile tansiyona, şişmanlığa, böbrek ve karaciğer rahatsızlıklarına, damar sertliğine ve sinir hastalıklarına karşı faydalıdır, erkeklerde afrodizyak etkisi vardır. 
Kansızlara ve gelişmekte güçlük çeken çocuklara her gün bir tutam maydanoz yedirilmeli. 
Yüksek tansiyon hastalıklarında destekleyici olarak kullanılabilir. 
Yatmadan önce ağızda çiğnenen bir tutam maydanoz rahat uyumayı sağlar. Bulantılarda ve nefes darlığında bir tutam maydanozu iyice çiğneyerek yutmak kişiyi rahatlatır. 
Anne sütünü azaltır. Emzikli kadınların süt kanalı tıkanmalarında maydanoz lapası uygulanır. Kulak ve diş ağrısına iyi gelir. 
Arı ve haşarat sokmalarında sokulan yere sürülürse ağrıyı giderir. Yara, kesik ve morartıları iyileştirir. 
Sivilceli, lekeli, pürüzlü ve kırışık ciltlerde parlaklılık ve pürüzsüzlük verir. Saçları besler, parlatır, dökülmeyi yavaşlatır. 
Sapları çay gibi demlendirilip içilirse ses kısıklığını giderir. 
Maydanozun kökleri atılmamalı iyice temizlendikten sonra çorba, salata ve tarifinde yer alan yemeklere katılabilir. 
Maydanoz harika bir nefes kokusu gidericidir ve en zor kokuları bile gidermede etkilidir. Bol sarımsak ve soğan tüketiyorsanız, her zaman yanınızda birkaç dal maydanoz bulundurun. 
*Maydanozdaki biyolojik aktif maddeler hastalıkları nasıl önler?* 
Poliasetilen: Prostaglandinlerin kansere yol açabilen sentezini önler. 
Coumarin: Kan pıhtısı oluşumunu önlemeye yardımcı olur ve anti-kanser özellikleri olduğuna inanılıyor. 
Flavonoid: Bazıları antioksidan olarak işler, bazılarıysa tümör oluşumunu tetikleyebilen hormonları etkisiz hale getirir. 
Monoterpen: Bu antioksidanlar kanserle savaşmaya yardımcı olur ve kolesterolü düşürür. 
Provitamin A (beta karoten ): Görme gücüne, kılcal damar sistemine, adrenal bezine ve troid bezine iyi gelir. 
Maydanoz suyundaki yüksek klorofil miktarı kanı arttırarak oksijeni metabolize eder ve böbreklerin, karaciğerin, idrar yollarının temizlenmesine yardım eder. Sindirim enzimlerini uyararak sindirim rahatsızlıklarını dindirir. İnce barsaktaki peristaltik hareketleri arttırır. 
10 dal maydanoz, günlük beta-karoten ihtiyacının yüzde 10ğunu ve C vitamini ihtiyacının yüzde 15ğini karşılar. 
Maydanoz, karaciğerde bulunan glutathione-S-transferaz (GST) enziminin aktivitesini yükseltir. GST enzimi, gerek besinler yoluyla gerekse de solum yoluyla aldığımız zararlı kimyasal maddeleri zararsız hale dönüştürür. 
Maydanozun, gençleştirme, cilt tazeliğinin, güzelliğinin geri kazanılmasında ve korunmasında rolü büyüktür. Maydanoz bu gücünü, içerdiği etkin maddelerin özellikle karaciğer metabolizması üzerindeki olumlu etkisinden ve tüm vücuttan yabancı kimyasal maddeleri (xenobiotica) atabilme özelliğinden alır. Sağlıksız çalışan karaciğer metabolizması, cildin yavaş yavaş tazeliğini, güzelliğini ve canlılığını yitirmesine ve kişinin yorgun görünmesine, diğer organlarının olumsuz etkilenmesine neden olur. Maydanoz vücudu yabancı kimyasallardan arındırır. Böylece karaciğerin sağlıklı çalışmasında etkin rol oynayarak kişinin daha genç, daha sağlıklı, dinç ve zinde olmasında etkili olur. 
Bedeni yorgunluk ve ruhi bunalımları giderir. Kanı durultur, tansiyonu düşürür, kalbin yorulmasını önler, kan yapımını artırarak kansızlığı giderir. Karaciğer şişliğini giderir Safra akışını kolaylaştırır. Bol idrar söktürür. Vücutta birikmiş Tuz ve üreyi dışarı atar, böylece romatizma, böbrek taşı ve vücutta su toplanmasına karşı çok faydalıdır. 
*Yan etkileri ve maydanoz kullanırken dikkat edilecek noktalar!* 
Saf apiol fazla dozda alınırsa mesane, barsak ve uterus da kasılmayı arttırır. Uzun süreli aşırı dozlarda mide barsak kanalında kanamalar ve karaciğer harabiyeti meydana gelebilir. ülçüyü kaçırmadan kullanılmalı. Her öğün azar azar yemeli, böbrek iltihabı olanlar maydanozu çok az ya da hiç kullanmamalıdır. Aşırı miktarda yenirse kan dolaşımını ağılaştırabilir. 
Maydanoz suyu 60 grğdan fazla ve tek başına içilmemeli. Havuç-elma suyuyla içilebilir. 
Bayatlamış, sararmış maydanozlar kullanılmamalıdır. Bir seferde çok fazla yeşil maydanoz yememelidir, dilde geçici tutukluk yapabilir. 
Hamileler maydanozu kesinlikle kullanmamalıdır. Düşük gebeliğe sebep olabilir! 
Taze maydanoz yaprağı tavşanlar tarafından sevilerek yenmesine karşılık tavuklar, papağan ve diğer kuşlar için tehlikeli bir bitkidir. 
*Maydanozla sağlıklı reçeteler* 
*Prof. Saraçoğlu'ndan Zayıflamak İçin Maydanoz-Limon-Sarımsak kürü:* Kökleri hariç, sapaları ile birlikte 15-16 dal maydanoz + 2 yemek kaşığı limon suyu+ Â½ bardak su+ 1 diş ince kıyılmış sarımsak hepsi bir araya karıştırılıp blenderdan geçirilir. 
Sabahları kahvaltıdan 15 dakika önce içilir. 
3 gün sarımsaklı, 3 gün sarımsaksız, 3 gün sarımsaklı olmak üzere toplam 9 günlük kür uygulanır. 
3 gün ara verilip tekrar 9 gün kür uygulanır. Durumuna göre 3 gün aradan sonra tekrar 9 gün uygulanır. 
Bu kür 4 ayda bir duruma göre tekrarlanabilir. 
Zayıflatıcı özelliği olan bu kür; çok sağlıklı, doğal antibiyotik, vücudu mikroplardan arındırıyor. Aynı zamanda anksiyeteğye karşı da faydalığ Korku alıcı etkisi var! Korku hastalığı olarak bilinen anksiyete önlenmezse, ardından gelen heyecan panik atakğa yol açıyor. 
*Bağırsak gazları ve regl sancıları için reçete:* 3 gr. maydanoz tohumu, kahve değirmeninden geçirilir. 150 ml. kaynar su ile 15 dakika demlenir ve aç karnına günde 2 çay bardağı içilir. şikayet zamanlarında kullanılabilir. 
*Göğüslerde sütü kesmek veya sütten şişmiş göğüslerdeki şişliği indirmek için reçete:* 1 tutam maydanoz havanda ezilir ve gazlı bez üzerinde göğüslere kompres yapılır, günde 2-3 defa lapa yenilenmelidir. 
*İdrar yollarını temizleyip dezenfekte eden reçete:* 10-15 dal maydanozun havanda ezilmesi veya blenderdan geçirilmesi ile elde edilecek sudan, sabahları 1 tatlı kaşığı içilirse, idrar yollarını dezenfekte eder, kanı temizler. 
*Gözleri kuvvetlendiren reçete:* Bir miktar maydanoz kıyılıp sıkılır ve çıkan 2 damla su göze damlatılırsa gözleri kuvvetlendirir 
*Böbrek rahatsızlıklarında reçete:* 4 bardak suya 1 demet maydanoz yıkanır konur, 5 dakika kaynatılır, süzülür, günde 3 kere, 1′er çay bardağı içilir. 
*Böcek sokmaları ve yaralar için antiseptik losyon:* 1000ml. su ateşe konur, kaynamaya başlayınca 100gr. maydanoz tohumu ilave edilir ve kısık ateşte 5 dakika kaynatılır. Soğuduktan sonra antiseptik olarak yaralar pansuman edilir, böcek sokmalarına karşı iyi gelir, loğusa hanımların meme iltihabına karşı çok iyi gelir ve günde birkaç kez bu su ile pansuman yapılır. 
Not: Antiseptik su buzdolabında muhafaza edilmelidir. 
*Güzellik reçetesi:* 2 bardak kaynatılmış suda, 1 demet yıkanmış maydanoz sapları ile beraber üstü kapalı olarak kısık ateşte 5 dakika kaynatılır, ateşten alınıp 20 dakika demlenmeye bırakılır süzülür. Böylece etkili cilt losyonu ve lapası elde edilir.Temiz cilde lapası sürülüp 20 dakika bekletilir,sonra süzülen maydanoz suyu ile cildi yıkanır. Losyon her gün günde birkaç kez uygulanır. 
Yıkanmış temiz saçlara ve saç diplerine maydanoz suyu ile masaj yapılır, havluya sarılarak 20 dakika bekletilir, daha sonra durulanır ve kendi halinde kurumaya bırakılır. 
Not: Sert fön fırçaları ve saç kurutma makineleri saçı, cildi yıpratıyor ve saçın doğal yapısını bozuyor! Mümkünse kemik veya ahşap tarak kullanılmalı, saçlar doğal zeytinyağlı sabunla yıkanmalı ve kendi halinde kurutulmalıdır. 
*şeker hastalığında reçete:* 1 demet maydanoz ezilir ve porselen bir demliğe konur, üzerine 2 bardak kaynar su konur, üstü kapatılır, 30 dakika demlemeye bırakılır, sonra süzülür, üzerine Â½ su bardağı taze sıkılmış limon suyu ilave edilir. Her gün sabahları aç karnına 1 bardak içilir. 
*Soğuk algınlığı için harika bir çay:* 10 dal maydanozu porselen bir demliğe koyun, üzerine kaynar suyu dökün ve 10 dakika demleye bırakın. Biraz bal veya limonla tatlandırabilirsiniz. 
Not: Reçeteleri günlük taze olarak hazırlanması, ciddi rahatsızlıkları olanların hekime danışarak uygulamaları tavsiye edilir! 
*Maydanoz nasıl seçilir?* 
İri yapraklı maydanozlarda hormon var! Bunlara maydanozun şaşırtılmış türü de diyebiliriz. Bu tür maydanozların faydadan çok zararı oluyor. 
Küçük ve bol yapraklı, diri ve taze, mümkünse suya girmemiş, köklü satılan doğal maydanozlar tercih edilmeliğ 
*İstanbul'da doğal maydanozu nereden bulurum?* 
Cumartesi günleri şişli Organik pazarı, Pazar günleri Kasımpaşa İnebolu pazarı, Salı günleri Bakırköy pazarındaki üatalcalı pazarcılardan, üarşamba günleri Bahçelievler'de Kefken'li pazarcılardan, çeşitli semtlerdeki organik veya yöresel ürün marketlerinden doğal maydanoz bulmak mümkün... 
Kaynaklar: 
Geleneksel Tıp Derneği -Bitkilerin ve Beslenmenin Kimyası Semineri/ Prof. Dr. İbrahim Adnan Saraçoğlu 
Bitkilerle Tedavi/ Prof. Dr. Turan Baytop 
İ.ü. Eczacılık Fakültesi Fitoterapi Yardımcı Ders Kitabı/ Prof. Dr. Bayhan üubukçu, Prof. Dr. Ali H. Meriçli, Prof. Dr. Afife Mat, Prof. Dr. Günay Sarıyar, 
Prof. Dr. Nurhayat Sütlüpınar, Prof. Dr. Filiz Meriçli 
İlaç Yiyecekler/ Dr. Earl Mindell 
Bitkisel Protein İle Dengeli Beslenme/ Müheyya İzer 
Doğal Tedavi Yöntemi / D.Ulvi Türkmenoğlu


*Limon, Zitrone, Citrus Limon L.*








*

LİMON*


 

*Ağaç | 3-5m | 3-9 Aylar | Ar,Ho,Na | Kabuk, üiçek ve Meyvesi*

Limon, Zitrone, Citrus Limon L.

*Familyası:* Sedefotugillerden, Rautengewachse, Rutaceae 

*Drugları:* L.Meyve kabuğu: Citri fructus cortex
L.Meyve kabuk esansı: Citri aetheroleum 
L.Meyve kabuk tentürü: Citriu limon tinctura 
Limon kabuğunun soğuk baskı ile sıkılması ile Eter yağı (Uçucu yağ=esansı) elde edilir veya nadiren de olsa kabuklarının tentürü yapılır.

*Giriş:* Asıl vatanının Hindistan olduğu tahmin edilen Limon önce Akdeniz havzasında yetiştirilmeye başlanmış ve sonra Güney Afrika, Güney Amerika. Kuzey Amerika, Avustralya ve dünyanın diğer ülkelerinde yeÂ¬tiş-tirilmeye başlanmıştır. Sedefotugillerin bir alt kolu olan turunçgillerden olan Limonun oldukça çok alt türü mevcuttur. Bizi ilgilendiren, en yoğun olarak kullanılan Citrus Limon türüdür. 

*Botanik:* Boyu 3-5 cm boyunda da küçük ve kışın yapraklarını dökmeÂ¬yen bir ağaç olup genellikle tropik ve subtropik iklimlerde yetişir. Yaprakları 10-15 cm uzunluğunda 5-10 cm eninde eliptik şekilde kenarları çok hafif dişli veya kertikli, uca doğru sivrilen derimsi sertlikte, üst yüzeyi koyu ve alt yüzeyi açık yeşil renktedir. üiçeklerinin beş adet beyaz renkte, dil şeklinde üzeri çizgili taç yaprakları vardır. Taç yaprakları kavrayan kupa yaprakları yeşilimsi mor veya leylaki renkte olabilir ve göbekte 15-20 adet sarımsı başlı beyaz saplı döllenme tozlukları ile ortada topuz başlı bir iğnesi bulunur. Meyvesi 7-14 cm uzunluğunda 5-10 cm çapında oval (eliptik) veya yumurta şeklinde, yüzeyi bazen pürÂ¬tüklü bazen parlak, sarı veya altın sarısı renkte olup içi sulu beyazımsı sarı ve 10-20 adet küçük sarımsı beyaz çekirdekler içerir.

*Yetiştirilmesi:* Evlerde süs bitkisi olarak yetiştirmek sağlık açısından çok faydalıdır. üünkü eve güzel koku verir. Kışın sert olan bölgelerde oturma odasına alınır ve yazın balkona çıkarılır. Ev kadınlarının yetişÂ¬tirdiği birçok süs bitkisinin zehirli olması ve başta alerji olmak üzere çeşitli hastalıklara sebep olduğu görülürse limonun değeri de anlaşılır.

*Hasat zamanı:* Limon kabuklarının iç yüzeyindeki beyazımsı pamuksu kısım soyularak atılır ve sarımsı veya altın sarısı dış kısmı suda bir ıslatıldıktan sonra soğuk baskı ile sıkılarak Uçucu yağı (Eter yağı=esansı) elde edilir. Soğuk baskı ile elde edilen Limon yağı en kaliteli olanıdır. Su buharı ile damıtılan (destilasyon) Limon yağı ise ikinci kalitedir.

*Birleşimi:* Limon meyve dış kabuğunun birleşimindeki en önemli mad-deler şunlardır (olgunlaşmamış Limonun kabukları daha çok Eter yağı içerir);
*a)* Eter yağı türevleri %0,3-1,5 arasında olup en önemlileri; Limonen %90, Citral %4-5, Citronellal, α-Terpineol, Linalilasetat ve Geranilasetat
*b)* Flavonitler; Hesperidin, Diosmin ve Quercetin
*c)* Ayrıca Kumarin türevleri, acı maddeler, Tanin içerir. 
Meyvesinde Sitrik asit (Limon asidi), C-vitamini (Kuşburnu bak.), Pektin, şekerler ve organik asitler içerir.

*Tesir şekli:* Antiseptik (mikropları öldürücü), iltihapları önleyici, tasniÂ¬yon düşürücü, hafızayı kuvvetlendirici, Konsantrasyonu arttırıcı, vücuda canlılık ve tazelik verici ayrıca uyarıcıdır. 

*Araştırmalar:* 
*1)* Kendi tecrübem; Bir iş arkadaşımla konuşurken dişetlerinin sık sık ka-nadığından ve morlaştığından bahsetti. Ben ona, narenciye yiyip yemediğini sordum. O da narenciye ile pek arasının olmadığını söyleÂ¬di. Moraran dişetlerinin narenciye yemekle geçebileceğini söyledim. Onu bir ay sonra gördüğümde dişeti kanamasının geçtiğinden ve mor-lukların azaldığından sevinçle bahsetti.
*2)* 09/23/1994ğde yakalandığım gribe karşı çaya bir yemek kaşığı bal ve limon suyu sıkarak bunu günde 3-4 defa tekrar ettim. Bu iyi bir terleme sağlıyor. 
*3)* Floridağda üniversitede yapılan bir araştırmada günde düzenli olarak Limon alanların kanındaki kolesterolün düştüğünü tespit etmişlerdir. (NH.11.99.682)
*4)* Pektinin pankreası güçlendirdiği, bağırsak kanserini %50 oranında önlediği ve bileşimindeki Quercetin in antihistaminik yani alerjiyi önleyici olduğu belirtilmektedir. (NH.11.99.682) fakat alerjiye karşı çörek otu daha etkilidir. 
*5)* M.şamil (3,5 yaşında) kreşte mide-bağırsak gribine yakalandı. SüÂ¬rekli ne yer ve içerse kusuyordu ve aynı zamanda ishaldi. Hiçbir ilaç fayda etmeyince Limon kabuğu Nane yaprağından çay yaptım ve çocuk içti. Durumu düzeldi (01/10/2000). Bana göre İpeka kökünden elde edilen tentürde aynı şekilde etki eder.
*6)* Sürekli yorgun olduğunu söyleyen arkadaşıma Limonlu çay (kabuğu ile birlikte) içmesini tavsiye ettim ve o Limonlu çaydan sonra üzerindeki yorgunluğu attığını söyledi.(eylül 2000)
*7)* üzerimdeki yorgunluk, üşüme ve baş ağrısını bir haftadır ne yapsam atlatamadım. Bunun üzerine Limonlu çayı (Limon kabuğu ile birlikte kullanmak daha netice verir.)içtim ve hemen etkisini gösterdi. Yor-gunluktan kurtuldum fakat başım ve yüzümün ateş gibi yanması ve ayaklarımın donuyormuş gibi üşümesine faydası olmadı (07/11/2000 şekerci otuna ve Adaçayına bak.)
*8)* Ev doktoruma gittim (04/04/2002) ve alerjik astıma karşı ilaçlar yazdı. Tansiyonumu da ölçen doktor bunun 108ğe 104 olduğunu ve nabızında 105 olduğunu söyledi. Akşam 1 litre Adaçayı hazırladım ve 1 Limonu (kabuğu ile) ince ince dilimledikten içine kattım ve bu çaydan içtim. Birgün sonra eczaneye gittiğimde tansiyonumu tekrar ölçtürdüm ve 146ğya 90 olduğunu ve nabızında 91 olduğunu söyledi. Böylece birgünde rahat bir nefes aldım. 
*9)* Limon kabuğunun çayı bağırsak mantar ve bakterilerini etkisiz hale getirir (15/04/2002) bu benim kendi tecrübemdir. Takriben 1 hafta Limon çayı (suyu ve dış kabuğu) içtim ve dilimin üzerindeki beyaz tabaka kayboldu fakat buna karşı Rizol (hint baklası) daha etkilidir. Dil üzerindeki beyaz tabaka mide ve bağırsaklar olmak üzere vücuda iltihapların yayıldığını gösterir (Antliz diagnostik). Ağız kurumasına karşı Limon suyu veya çayı içilirse tükürük salgısı artar(23/01/2003).
*10)* 23/10/2002ğde üşütme, grip, boğaz iltihabı, bademcik iltihabı (tonsilit), kemik sızlaması ve ayaklarımda buz gibi üşüme sonucu iki takım antrenman elbisesi iki çift çorap giymeme rağmen üşüyordum. Bunun üzerine iki Limonu köşeli (üçgen şeklinde) 10-12 parçaya kestikten, suyunu termosa sıktıktan sonra Limon köşelerini de termosa koyup üzerine 1 litre kaynar su ilave ettim (buna bal ve Papatya çiçeği katılırsa etkisi artar) ve hergün yenileyerek iki gün içtim ve üçüncü gün bütün rahatsızlıklarım geçti. Buna rağmen bademcik şişliği ve iltihaplarının tamamen iyileşmesi için 7-10 gün bu çaya devam edilmelidir. Burada esas etkili olan Limon kabuğundaki Eter yağlarıdır. Limon suyu da ikinci dereceden etkilidir. Yan tesiri 3-4 gün içildikten sonra uyku azalır ve sık sık uyanma hasıl olur. Uyku rahatsızlıklarına karşı Nane, Oğul otu, Kılıç otu, Lavanta veya üarkıÂ¬felek otu ile içilmelidir. 

*Limon sirkesi:* 5-6 Limonun dış kabuğu soyulur (beyaz etli kısmı ayırmak gerekir) ve bir şişeye konur. Limonlar sıkılır, suları iyice ilave edilir ve üzerine 750 ml üzüm sirkesi (veya elma sirkesi) doldurulur. 50-60˚ğye kadar hafif ısıtılır ve oda sıcaklığında bekletilir. İki günde bir çalkalanır. Bu süre sonunda nesne süzülerek Limon sirkesi elde edilir. Bu sirke başta üşütme hastalıklarına karşı kullanılır. Bu sirkeden 1-2 yemek kaşığı yarım bardak su ile alınır ve buna 3-6 hafta süreyle devam edilir ve günde 3-7 defa tekrarlanır. Bunu yılda iki defa ilkbahar ve sonbahar da tekrarlamak vücudun direncini arttırır. Bu Limon sirkesi salata ve çorbalara da katılırsa güzel bir tat verir. Limon sirkesi üzüm ve elma sirkesine tercih edilir. 

*üayı:* Bir Limon ince dilimlenir (kabuğu ile birlikte), bir termosa konur ve üzerine 1 litre kaynar su ilave edilir ve 10-15 dakika demlenmeye bıraÂ¬k-tıktan sonra içilir. İçilen her bardağa iki kahve kaşığı bal katılırsa daha iyi terletir. Limon çayı çok içilirse sık sık uyanma ve uyuyamama görülür. 

*Terlemek için çay;*
>40 gr Ihlamur çiçeği
>30 gr Papatya çiçeği
>30 gr Mürver çiçeği

Bu karışımdan yapılan çaya iki kahve kaşığı bal ve yarım limon sıkılarak(kabuğu da katılır) içilirse iyi bir terleme hasıl olur. Bu çaylar bulunamaz ise sade siyah çayda olabilir. 

*Kullanılması:* 
*a)* Araştırmalara göre Limon dış kabuğu çayı veya kabuğundan elde edilen Limon Eter yağı (esansı=uçucu yağı) başta üşütme, grip, öksürük, alerji, lipid, trigliserit, kolesterol, immün zafiyeti, dermanÂ¬sız-lık, yorgunluk, ağız kuruluğu, ağız içi, dişeti, yutak ve bademcik ilti-haplanmasına, yüksek tansiyon ve bağırsak bakteri ve mantarÂ¬larına karşı kullanılır. Konsantrasyonu ve hafızayı güçlendirir. 
*b)* Soğuk baskı ile elde edilen Limon eter yağı genellikle Aroma tedaÂ¬viÂ¬sin-de ağız, dişeti, yutak ve bademcik iltihapları, bronşit, Konsantrasyon zafiyeti, grip, öksürük, dermansızlık, yorgunluk ve immün zafiyetine karşı kullanılır.
*c)* E.Ginter, F.Kubel, J.Vozar ve P.Bobekğin 1979 yılında yaptıkları bir araştırmada C-vitamini ve Pektinin kandaki kolesterolü düşürdüğünü tespit etmişlerdir. C-vitamini 7α-hidroksikolesterola, 7α-hidroÂ¬koles-teroda safra asidine dönüşür. Yani kolesterol oranı azalır. Normal olarak safra asidi de kolesterole dönüşür. Fakat pektin harici koles-terolün (Exogen Cholesterin) absorbesini bu iki ve de safra asidi ile birleştirerek dışkı ile dışarı atılmasını sağlar, bu üçtür. Böylece C-vitamini ve pektin kolesterolü düşürür. O halde her ikisi de Limonda olduğuna göre her gün bir tane Limon iyi gelir.
Aroma konisi veya Aroma lambası ve yahut da bir bardak suya 15-20 damla Limon yağı damlatılırsa eve güzel bir koku yayılır. Süpürge makinesi ile evi süpürürken filtreden mikrop ve bakteriler dışarı çıkar. Buna karşı filtre üzerine 3-5 damla esans damlatılırsa mikroplar ölür.

*Yan tesirleri:* Bilinen bir yan tesiri yoktur, şayet uzun süre ve de yükÂ¬sek dozda çayı içilirse uyku azalır ve sık sık uyanma hasıl olur (05/11/2002 ben)


*Lahana Kohl Brassica oleracea var.capitata L.*











 


*İki Yıllık | 0,5-2m | 5-9 Aylar | Se,Ho,Na | Yaprağı*

Lahana Kohl Brassica oleracea var.capitata L. 
Baş Lahana 
Beyaz Lahana
Başlı Lahana

*Familyası:* Turpgillerden, Kreuzblütengewachse, Brassicaceae

*Drugları:* Lahana yaprakaları; Brassica oleraceae folium
Lahana yapraklarından yemek yapılır, suyu çıkarılarak içilir ve natürel ilaç yapımında kullanılır.

*Giriş:* Lahananın M.ü 600 yıllarından beri başta Doğu Akdeniz ülkeleri tarafından kültür bitkisi olarak yetiştirildiği, yemeğinin yapıldığı tarihi kayıtlarda geçmektedir. ünceleri yabani olarak yetişen Lahananın kültür bitkisi olarak yetiştirilmeye başlanması ile birlikte zamanla çok çeşitli türler ortaya çıkmıştır ve bugün 130 civarında Lahana türü bulunÂ¬maktadır. Bunlardan en önemlileri; Baş Lahana; B.O.var.capitata f.alba, Kırmızı Lahana; B.O. var. Capitata ruber, Gül Lahanası; B.O. var. Gemmifera Dc., Milano Lahanası; B.O. var sabauda L., ve Kara Lahana; B.O. var. Acepholağyı sayabiliriz. Bunlardan Baş Lahana en çok yemeği yapılan ve şifa maksadı ile natürel ilacı veya sağrısı yapılan türdür ve onu kırmızı Lahana takip eder.

*Botanik:* Lahana iki yıllık bir bitkidir. İlk yıl yaprakları ortaya çıkar ve ikinci yıl çiçek açar. Lahananın yaprakları iç içe kıvrım kıvrım mavimsi yeşil. Açık veya koyu yeşil renkte olup açıldığında dış yaprakları 30-50 cm eninde, uzunluğunda ve küre şeklinde olup iç yaprakları ona göre biraz küçükçedir. Yerden 10-30 cm yukarıda bilek kalınlığındaki bir sap üzerinde, 20-30 cm çapında bir kafa şeklindedir. Lahana ikinci yıl çiçek açar ve boyu 2 metreye kadar yükselebilir ve çiçekleri sarı renkli, küçük taç yapraklardan meydana gelir ve dört çiçekleri topluca bir arada bu-lunur. 

*Yetiştirilmesi:* Türkiyeğnin hemen her bölgesinde yetişir ve yetiştirilme-sinde problem olmaz.

*Hasat zamanı:* Sonbaharda Lahana kafaları kesilerek toplanır ve bozul-maması için uygun depolarda muhafaza edilir veya taze olarak suyu çıkarılır veyahut da natürel ilacı yapılır. 

*Birleşimi:* Birleşimindeki en önemli maddeler sırasıyla şöyledir; 
*a)* Proteinlerin alt grubu, Aminoasitlerin bir alt türü olan Metilmetioninsulfoniumbromit içerir. Bunu ilk keşfeden Amerikalı bilim adamı Cheney keşfetmiş ve mide-bağırsak ülserini iyileştirdiğinden Antiulkus faktörü ismini takmış ve de aynı zamanda bu maddeyi yanlışlıkla U-vitamini diye adlandırmıştır. Oysa bu U-vitamini değil bir Aminoasit türüdür. 
*b)* Glukosinolatlar %0,05-0,15 oranında olup en önemlileri; Glucobrassicin, 4-Metoxyglucobrassicin, Neoglucobrassicin, Sinigrin ve Glucoiberverin içerir.
*c)* Vitaminlerden; C,E,K,B1,B3,B6,B12-Vitaminleri ve Provitamin A (Carotin). 100 gr Lahana 50-150 mg C-Vitamini içerir. 
*d)* Minerallerden; Potasyum, Kalsiyum, Magnezyum, Fosfor, Demir, üinko, Iyot ve Mangan.
*e)* Ayrıca; Nişasta, şeker, Organik asitler ve selülozlar içerir.

*üzellikleri:* Serin, hafif tatlımsı, tuzlu ve kurutucudur.

*Tesir şekli:* Antibakteriyel, Antiflagostik (iltihapları önleyici), cerahatleri kendine çekici, ülseri iyileştirici, sindirim sistemini kuvvetlendirici, uzun süre kullanıldığında şişkinlik yapıcıdır. 
*Araştırmalar:* Kaliforniyağnın Standford üniversitesiğnde Cheney ve ekibi 1950-52 yılları arasında Lahana suyu ile üç büyk tedavi denemesi yapmıştır ve bunu 1956ğda Wasler ile Millerğin tedavi denemeleri takip etmiştir. Hastalar mide, onikiparmak bağırsağı ve ince bağırsak ülseri olanlardan seçilmiştir ve de 1-4 hafta süre ile günde 1 lt Lahana suyu verilmiştir. Lahana suyunun gün boyu yudum yudum içilmesi gerekir.
*1)* Cheney tarafından 1950ğde yapılan 13 hasta üzerinde deneye yapıl-mıştır ve bunların altısında mide, yedisinde onikiparmak bağırsağı ülseri olduğu röntgenle tespit edilmiştir. Tamamı Lahana suyu ile normal tedavi süresinden önce iyileşmişlerdir.(Age). 
*2)* Ekim 1984ğde iç hastalıkları doktoruna (internist) gittim ve midemde yara (ülser) olduğunu söyledi. Bunun üzerine Civanperçemi otu, Kaz otu, Kimyon ve Meyan kökü karışımından oluşan çay harmanı içtim ve iyileştim. Ocak 2000ğden itibaren de kahve içince mide ağrısı ve siyah çay içince de karnım davul gibi şişiyordu. Bunun üzerine 15/02/2000ğden 06/03/2002ğye kadar her gün 500-700 ml Lahana suyu içtim ve bundan sonra kahve ve çay içince rahatsız olmadım. 
*3)* Cheney ve ekibi 1950ğde 65 mide, onikiparmak bağırsağı ve ince bağırsak ülseri olan hastalar seçilmiş olup hastalar 8-24 gün içinde Lahana suyu ile iyileşmişlerdir. (Age) 
*4)* Cheney ve ekibi 1952ğde aynı şekilde rahatsız olan 95 hasta üzerinde Lahana suyu ile tedavi denemesi yapmıştır. Birinci haftanın sonunda %81ği İkinci haftanın sonunda %95ğinin ağrılarından kurtulduğu tespit edilmiştir. (Nh.5.97.262, NH.8.96.480, HHB IV.555, NH.2.96.104) 
*5)* Kendi tecrübem; Sürekli, karın ağrılarından rahatsız olan ve bazen karaciğer, bazen safra, bazen de pankreasından rahatsız olduğunu söyleyen bir tanıdığa doktoru onikiparmak ülseri olduğunu ve ameÂ¬liyat olması gerektiğini söyler. Ben ona 1 ay süreyle her gün 1 lt Lahana suyu içmesini söyledim. Bu şahıs 1 ay Lahana suyu içti ve rahatsızlıklarından kurtuldu.(22/05/1999). 

*Kullanılması:* 
*a)* Araştırmalara göre; Lahana suyu ile dahilen Mide, onikiparmak ve ince bağırsak ülseri ve de iltihaplanmalarına (enterit ve gastrit) tedavi eder. 

*Açıklama:* Bu özelliği yapılan araştırmalarla ilmi olarak tespit edilmiş ve de ispatlanmıştır. Tabii ki günde 1 litre (bir defada değil bütün gün yudum yudum) 3-6 hafta süreyle taze ve çiğ Lahana suyu içmek şartı ile bu mümkündür. şayet ısıtılır veya pişmiş Lahana yenirse, başta Antiulkus-faktör olmak üzere vitaminler bozulur ve etkisini kaybeder. LaÂ¬hana yaprakları hafif haşlanır veya ütü ile ısıtılır, ana damarları kesiÂ¬lerek çıkarılır ve de oklava ile iyice ezdikten sonra göğüs, karın, bel, sırt, omuz ve baldıra sarılır ve sargı 4-10 saat kalabilir. Bu genellikle bronşit, karın ağrısı, romatizma, siyatik, bel ağrısı, boyun ağrısı, ekzema, açık veya iltihaplı yaralar ve çıbanda uygulanan bir metottur. Eğer rahim ve yu-murtalıkları iltihaplanan bayanlar, karınlarına Lahana yaprağı sararlarsa iltihap ve cerahatlara sebep olan bakteriler Lahana yaprağındaki küÂ¬kürtlü Proteinlere hücum ederler. Böylece gevşeyen iltihap ve cerahatlar Beyaz kan hücreleri (akyuvarlar) (Fagositler, T-hücÂ¬releri, B-hücreleri vb.) harekete geçerek iltihapları ve cerahatları yok ederler. Bu bronşit, romatizma, ekzema ve diğer iltihaplı rahatsızlıklar içinde geçerlidir. 

*Yan tesirleri:* Tarife uyularak kullanıldığında binen bir yan tesiri yoktur fakat aşırı miktarda ve uzun süre (4 haftağdan fazla her gün 1 litre içilirse) mide ve bağırsaklarda şişkinlik yapabilir. şişkinliğe karşı kimyon, rezene, kişniş veya kakule çayı içilirse iyi gelir. Bazı hastalarda Kalkan bezine zarar verebilir. Lahananın birleşimindeki Rhodanidler Kalkan beÂ¬zinin iyot oranını düşürür. Bu da Kalkan bezinin şişmesine neden olabilir. Bu durum 4 haftağdan fazla günde 1 litre Lahana suyu içenlerde görüÂ¬lebilir. Milano Lahanası daha çok Rhodanidler içerdiğinden çok yenmesi daha mahzurludur. Rhodanidlerğe Thiocyanat da denir ve bu Rhodanidler iyotla rekabet ederek onun Kalkan bezine girişini engeller. Lahanağnın yantesirlerini bazı şifalı bitkilerle önledim, daha etkli ve uzun süre bo-zulmadan kalabilecek hale getirdim. Bu ürüne Gökçek Tonik ismini verdim.

*Dr. Mehmet üz ''Domuz gribi milyoneri'' oldu*

"Hakkında yazılan bir yazıda, Dr. üz'ün, aşı üreten bir şirketin hisselerinden yüklü miktarda alım yaptığı iddiası ortaya atılıyor."

Domuz gribi kabusu devam ederken, salgından ölenlerin sayısı hızla artarken, aşı üzerine tartışmalar hastalığın da önüne geçerken, resmi merciler üzerinden bir tür korku kampanyası yürütülürken, aşı üreten firmalar milyar dolarlık anlaşmalar yaparken, insanlar en hassas oldukları noktada ikilem içinde bırakılırken, biyoterör ve biyolojik savaş kavramlarının günlük hayatımıza yerleştiği bir dönemde, salgın sadece sağlık konusu olmaktan çıkıyor. Domuz gribi türü bulaşıcı hastalıklar artık güvenlik konusu, ekonomi konusu haline geliyor.

Başından beri domuz gribiyle, aşı çalışmalarıyla, korku ve pazar kampanyalarıyla ilgili gelişmeleri günlük izlemeye çalışıyorum. Böyle olunca da her ayrıntı dikkatimi çekiyor. Bugün, bazılarına ayrıntı, bazılarına ise skandal gibi gelecek bir iddiayı buraya taşımak istiyorum. Dev ilaç firmaları ülkeleri haraca bağlarken, sadece bir şirket elli ülkeyle anlaşma yaparken, bireysel yatırımcıların da yüksek kazanç getiren bu sektöre yöneldiği bir gerçek. Ama yatırımcılardan bazılarının domuz gribi aşısı yapılması yönündeki kampanyalarda öne çıkan isimler olması oldukça rahatsız edici. Dünyaca ünlü Türk kalp cerrahı Mehmet üz'den söz ediyorum. Ortada bir iddia var ve ben bugün bu iddiayı buraya taşıyorum.

Dr. üz'ü anlatmaya gerek yok. Hemen hepiniz tanıyorsunuz. Milenyumun doktoru ve dünyanın en iyi tanıdığı kalp doktorlarından biri gibi sıfatlarla tanımlanıyor. Kalp cerrahisinde robot programını ilk uygulayan kişi olan genç bilim adamı, 1999 Davos Dünya Ekonomik Forumu'nda 'Yarının Lideri' olarak seçildi. 350'nin üstünde orijinal yayına, kitaplara, makalelere ve birçok patente sahip. CNN, NBC, ABC ve CBS'de birçok kez yer alan üz 1996'da 'Yılın Amerikan-Türk Adamı' seçildi. Biyolojik yaş tespitini içeren ve dev bir sektöre dönüşen RealAge salgınının öncü isimlerinden biri. Sadece kalp doktoru değil, yaşamın sırlarını, ömür uzatma yöntemlerini kısaca insanların merakını ve ilgisini uyandıracak her konuyu bilen kişi Mehmet üz. Beş yıl boyunca Oprah Winfrey'le televizyon şovu yaptı. ünü bütün Amerika'ya, dünyaya yayıldı.

Her neyse. Türkiye'nin gurur duyduğu isimlerden biri yani. Diğer yetenekleri benim ilgi alanıma hiç girmiyor. Peki neden şimdi ilgimi çekti?

Her ne kadar domuz gribi aşısı hakkında; ğABD'de bu konuyla ilgili büyük kavga var. Hatta kavga aile içinde bile yaşanıyor. Ben doktor olarak şahsen destekliyorum. Kendim aşı oldum ama eşim kabul etmiyor. Kararım hamile kadınlar ve küçük çocukların aşı olması şartğ dese de, aşı kampanyasında vitrin isimlerden biri olduğu söyleniyor. Ama mesele bu değil. Hakkında yazılan bir yazıda, Dr. üz'ün, aşı üreten bir şirketin hisselerinden yüklü miktarda alım yaptığı iddiası ortaya atılıyor.

Mesleki kıskançlık ya da başka sebepleri elbette göz önünde bulunduruyoruz. Yine de bu kadar hassas bir konuda, insanlara yol gösterirken, sağlıklı yaşamın sırlarını anlatırken bunu yatırıma dönüştürmek, hem de aşı üzerinden karlı bir işe girişmek anlaşılır bir şey değil.

NaturalNews Editorü Mike Adams'ın 10 Kasım tarihli yazısında, Dr. üz'ün, aşı teknolojisi üreten SIGA Technologies şirketinin 150 bin hissesini aldığı, ortalama 1.35'ten aldığı hisselerin değerinin bugün 7.10 dolar olduğu öne sürülüyor. Yazıda; televizyonlarda herkese aşı yaptırması konusunda telkinlerde bulunan, domuz gribi korkusunu besleyen üz'ün bu korkuyu yatırıma dönüştürdüğü, yatırımdan milyonlarca dolar kazanacağı iddia ediliyor.

Dr. üz'ün hisseleriyle ilgili iddialara kanıt olarak da Oprah research results from Joseph Culligan adresi kaynak gösteriliyor. SIGA'nın kendi sitesinde de konuyla ilgili bilgilere yer veriliyor. şirketin domuz gribi aşısı üretmediği, aşı teknolojileri ürettiği, gelecekte ortaya çıkacak hastalıklar üzerine çalıştığı söyleniyor. Yani geleceğin aşısını üretmeye odaklanmış.

Yazar, Mehmet üz'ü H1N1 korkusuna yatırım yapmakla, herkesi aşı olmaya çağırırken korkuyu yatırıma dönüştürmekle suçluyor. Ona göre üz, büyük ilaç pazarının vitrin adamı, hem RealAge sektörü hem aşı kampanyalarında milyon dolarlar dönüyor. Yazıyı (Conflicts of interest? Dr. Mehmet Oz owns 150,000 option shares in vaccine technology company) adresinden okuyanlar, iddialarla ilgili kaynaklara da ulaşabilirler.

Türkiye'de domuz gribiyle ilgili endişeleri biliyoruz, bir çokları aşıyı hastalıktan daha tehlikeli görüyor. Büyük ilaç firmalarının milyarlarca dolarlık domuz gribi aşısı anlaşmaları yaptığı bir dönemde, insanların güvenini ve sevgisini kazanan isimlerle ilgili iddialar elbette çok önemli. Kimseyi suçlama niyetinde değiliz. Ancak, sağlık alanında kendisine duyulan güveni yatırıma dönüştürmek sorgulanması gereken bir durum. Biz sadece iddiaları gündeme taşıdık.

İbrahim Karagül / Yeni şafak

----------

